# Which bulb 9012 or 9005?



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

All information points to 9012 for a HID kit for the 2017 Cruze w/projector headlights. But there are posts of installed 9005 kits. What’s the difference? Why the two different numbers is a 9005 will work in place of the 9012. I would like to order them as I’m not happy with the LEDs I have installed.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mine are 9005s in my '18. 

What bulb # did you install as LED?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My halogens were 9005.

Please don't put HIDs in a stock halogen projector. Other drivers (like myself) will hate you for blinding them; the projectors aren't build to focus light from a HID bulb. 

I upgraded to just a brighter, whiter halogen, and can definitely tell a difference.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

9005 in mine also.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> My halogens were 9005.
> 
> Please don't put HIDs in a stock halogen projector. Other drivers (like myself) will hate you for blinding them; the projectors aren't build to focus light from a HID bulb.
> 
> I upgraded to just a brighter, whiter halogen, and can definitely tell a difference.


I have a place in Las Vegas that installs HID’s pretty much all the do. They will adjust the bulbs to make that not happen.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diablozoe said:


> I have a place in Las Vegas that installs HID’s pretty much all the do. They will adjust the bulbs to make that not happen.


They cannot be aimed or adjusted to avoid the glare. A proper HID projector needs to be retrofitted into the housing.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

I will have to speak with them about this. They did my 2016 ram 3500 and I’ve had no problems with being flashed. They have the projectors also. I definitely don’t want to blind anybody. I have the LEDS now and I’ve had no issues either.


----------



## torqueofthetown (May 23, 2018)

9005 gray car

9012 white car


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So the L and LS take 9012?
That explains the confusion.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

9005 or HB3, same part. If you are thinking of installing a set of phillips diamond vision halogen replacement bulbs, Don't waste your money. They light up bright white but only emit 960 lumens of light. A stock OEM 9005 is rated at 1700 lumens. My suggestion is when you want to upgrade your stock bulbs make sure you know how many lumens your stock bulb is vs what you are replacing it with. It's not just about Kelvin rating. I took my diamond vision bulbs out after one day and threw them away.
My $40.00 lost is my sacrifice to anyone thinking of buying these junk bulbs.


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

torqueofthetown said:


> 9005 gray car
> 
> 9012 white car


white should be H11 for low


----------

